# What Do Sikh Men Look For In Women?



## Astroboy (Oct 23, 2009)

> What women want is a challenge, what women want is a man they can't control because that's where your rating will be high.
> So have some backbone guys and keep your turbans on wherever you go.
> 
> How to Become an Alpha Male
> ...


I almost feel I'm talking to the wind because no guy is owning up that he lacks the confidence. Believe me guys, I've been there. I assumed alot of things because during my time, it was arranged marriage. So I didn't have to learn all these things. So I guess your folks didn't teach you these things either.

But that does not mean, you're NOT facing the problem by ignoring it. See, we Sardars (with Turbans) have everything going for us, but we don't value it - why ? Because we do not know we're sitting on a goldmine. Instead, we are giving up our royal rights for a can of beer and women with a life style. 

Yogi Bhajan dealt with women with life styles and transformed them to Khalsa. Question to ask - why did they give up their life style ? Wasn't it full of fun and glamour? 

It would be great to know!!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*

I guess I looking for a woman who can deal with my "devil's advocate" type attitude towards everything. :whisling: That filters out most women on the planet... 

Seriously, what should a guy be looking for in a girl, besides beauty?
Intelligence is one, what else?


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



> I think you are right about confidence in short supply, NamJap ji.



I prefer Narayanjot Kaur Ji to clarify why she feels men's confidence is in short supply.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*

My question for Sikh gentlemen is

*What do you look for in a woman who is your:-*

a.  girlfriend, or fiancee
b.  wife
c.  general friend


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*

NamJap ji

If I do that then I go off topic.


----------



## AusDesi (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*

At different stages of life you look for different things and once you've been burnt by one type i guess you will look for something else.

In my case the general attributes will be:
a) Positivity
b) Leadership
c) Ambition


P.S
d) Most Important - She tells stories like - What, When and How instead of stitching together a millions different stories.

e) There has to be a bit of a physical attraction at the start especially.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



> e) There has to be a bit of a physical attraction at the start especially.


Yes, that's a must for men in general. 

Ausdesi Ji, 

does physical attraction mean beauty or how she holds herself. What exactly ?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



> In my case the general attributes will be:
> a) Positivity
> b) Leadership
> c) Ambition


I like these. Do you not look for intelligence?


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



> P.S
> d) Most Important - She tells stories like - What, When and How instead of stitching together a millions different stories.



Am I thinking what you are? Women in general will stitch, mend, sow, and appreciate a good listener. But little do they know that such stories which they tell are boring to men. Because the men get all excited when there is an emergency for action. That's why a woman needs to explain the when, how, and what clearly to a man. 

On the other hand, a woman feels lighter when she has spoken out her mind. If you guys feel that she's putting you into a corner to whack you left and right and render you helpless, then it's time to change your thinking pattern. We men, need to understand that women don't think like men. Spoken words by men have a different meaning for women. 

Comments :welcome:


----------



## AusDesi (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



BhagatSingh said:


> I like these. Do you not look for intelligence?



Yes but Intelligence is an obvious one. I don't need a Math genius but a woman with leadership, ambition and positivity will be intelligent in my opinion.


----------



## AusDesi (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



namjap said:


> Yes, that's a must for men in general.
> 
> Ausdesi Ji,
> 
> does physical attraction mean beauty or how she holds herself. What exactly ?



bit of both really. I think physical attraction is hard to explain as its different for everyone.


----------



## AusDesi (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



namjap said:


> Am I thinking what you are? Women in general will stitch, mend, sow, and appreciate a good listener. But little do they know that such stories which they tell are boring to men. Because the men get all excited when there is an emergency for action. That's why a woman needs to explain the when, how, and what clearly to a man.
> 
> On the other hand, a woman feels lighter when she has spoken out her mind. If you guys feel that she's putting you into a corner to whack you left and right and render you helpless, then it's time to change your thinking pattern. We men, need to understand that women don't think like men. Spoken words by men have a different meaning for women.
> 
> Comments :welcome:



With many women its easy to be a good listener, its just hard to remember everything they've said lol. They will twist the story so much that at the end you won't hava clue about what the initial story was about.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



> With many women its easy to be a good listener, its just hard to remember everything they've said lol. They will twist the story so much that at the end you won't hava clue about what the initial story was about.


After going through it all, I feel I have to warn you guys from "falling into the well" of trying to please a woman by 'fulfilling' her wishes. Later, when I have spent my entire savings 'making her happy' she was still not happy. 

Most of the time, when a woman says something, she doesn't want action from a man. She just wants to remove her frustrations. That's why women talk about almost anything. It is not the content of their speech which is important but the fact that YOU (the chosen one) is paying attention to her. 

In a man's world, paying attention to a woman almost always means - GO GET IT FOR HER. But a woman might not want that. On the psychological side, the female want to be heard. Physiologically, she is smaller and weaker in physique That's why she will shout louder than you and talk longer than you. Just to be heard. If we, males, just give them this much of space to talk longer and understand that they need to, then we do not have to 'loose' all our savings for nothing.

Why doesn't a woman warn the man not to spend the money for her ?

I am looking for the answer myself.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*

most of the mens just look for girls
when a boy proposes to a girl most of the time she replies i need time, i will think, give me some time but when a girl proposes to a boy all that he can say is yes,yes and yesOMG
well i think compatibility is the most essential thing but at the end what matters is not what mens expect its what they get.
best of luck to all


----------



## Ghostface Killah (Feb 8, 2010)

No one mentioned she has to be hot? 

Hello Ladies  lol

-Ghostface Killah


----------



## roab1 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldnt really look for anything. Really. I am not shopping you know. Marriage is a gamble and its all about a few compromises here and few adjustments there.


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Feb 9, 2010)

*What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?

Being an Indian the point of discussion is based on the merits of marriage as we used to celebrate and experience that the arranged marriages are more successful than Love marriages though the decisions are being made within 10 minutes. 

*I twist the discussion to the arranged marriage and Love marriage. Though now it is a trend of Love marriage. But as per my experience Now the girls have been brought up in fairly liberal houses and now the parents don't dissuade them from studying or working. 

Now the question:


 When the point of marriage comes the parents would not be too happy if their children get married outside their community. Though it would not raise furore in family but mixed mariages still are rarity in Punjab.
Now the girls have freedom to voice her opinion in marriage if that is arranged marriage and can decline the proposal but they have to rock solid reason to turn down a prospective groom.
As the boys give importance to the attractive look now the girls also consider this factor.
As the boys accept proposals like wise the girls also consider whether the proposed boy has oratorical skill like Barack Obama. Secondly the consideration of his financial capability is also a great aspect in girls now a days as they like to choose the proposals like Laxmi Niwas Mittal or Mukesh Ambani.
As the boys used to look in to the aspect the same way girls used to consider the social and financial status of the families and they consider that it should be at par. It is not like that as the horoscopes have been tallied by the family astrologer and the marriage is final.
How the girls' boidata is being made: 
It includes her name, date of birth, qualifications, interests. The stress is not given on Skin tone and weight. But if she ahs garnished with outstanding achievements and has special attributes that is being mentioned. 

*After basic proposal the meeting is being fixed: *
Now the prospective bride is under tight scrutiny. Prying eyes are checking her out form head to heels. The girl is being cautioned previously about her gait, how she smiles, how she laughs and overall her body language which should be homely. A few years back it was a tradition that the women were requested to walk and read. Now such a tradition is not in practice. Like wise the groom is also under microscopic observations. 

Questions during meeting:
Usually weird questions are being put, like Whether you get angry, Why have u coloured your hair, Do you party, Do you want to work after marriage, Will you be able to juggle work and family life. How many dishes you can cook, whay type of prathas you can make. Would you mind mopping the floor if the maid servant did not turn up. Will you wash the dish plates if the bai has not come. All such type of disgusting and stale questions which everybody used to put. 

*Customory Questions: *
What do you do, What are your hobbies, Who do you like, what do you dislike. These questions are thrown at prospective boy and girl. 

*Blink and miss meeting: *
This is all and you have to declare your verdict after the meeting of about 10 to 15 minutes. Yes this is the reality that you have to decide within 15 minutes about your life partner with him you have to spend the rest of your life. We are not talking about vegetables, shoes, clothes, groceries, 

*Considerable Point:* 
*Within 10 minutes the marriage is arranged and divorce rate is too low:*

Rajneesh Madhok,


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> NamJap ji
> 
> If I do that then I go off topic.



When we trigger male emotions and get them speaking, you can't possibly miss an enlarged target because you're too close to the target. :veryhappymunda1:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 19, 2010)

As a proud henpecked for the past 21 years, I have learnt  and hence perfected the art of hearing rather than listening. If all men become capable of doing that then they have found the  perfect match irrespective of the other qualities they are looking for in their prospective life partners.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 19, 2010)

> the art of hearing rather than listening.



That's a bold quote. You see every man must strive to become an Alpha. In terminology, don't become her puppy and follow her every wish because then the attraction level goes down to zero. But listening to her is different. Many women just want a good listener and doesn't want solutions. But more too often men are hard wired to be the Mr. Fix-It, end up finding a way to solve her ordeal. That's not what women want. 

So what do women want, can some woman be man enough to come forward and express her views? If the thread title needs to be changed, I will talk to Admin and do so.

 Do women want their men to think like a woman ?


----------



## Admin (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/relationships/29277-what-do-sikh-women-look-men.html :happy:


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 19, 2010)

Aman Singh Ji, that thread is boring. 
Looks to me like women don't have much to say these days. 
They could have become more defensive than open. 
Their inhibitors get in the way which is a red flag for them. 

Surprise me ladies!!!:crazy:
Any rude language or personal attacks will be deleted.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 19, 2010)

> Do women want their men to think like a woman ?


Women could have formulated a new weapon to get men to talk first. 
Their improved formula worked to their advantage ? 
 What is that formula ? 
 My suggestion of this formula is to keep silent and get the man to wonder why is she acting different? 
He might begin to miss all the 'noise' and coax his woman to talk. 
Try it, ladies. You can thank me later. :happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 19, 2010)

I will be the first to break the silence. 

Sikh Matrimonials,Punjabi Matrimonial,Online Sikh Matrimony,Sikh Matchmaking Site India


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 19, 2010)

This one is eve better. Matchmakers

Sikh Grooms | Shadi.com Matrimonials - Exclusive Matrimonial


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 19, 2010)

YouTube - Fiddler on the roof - Matchmaker ( with subtitles )


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 19, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur Ji,

A lot of singles will definitely find these sites pretty interesting. 
What happens after they get married ?
They try to adjust with each other. 
Pretty tough thing to do especially when they're from different backgrounds and countries. 
There sure are going to be a heap of misunderstandings piled up over the years.
What happens when women have to work as hard as men.

Case scenario No.1
When men come home from work, their stress level reduces.
When women come back from work, their stress level doubles.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 19, 2010)

The video explains everything.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 19, 2010)

It was once said that women over analyze everything...and men take things at  face value as they go along.. Do you agree?


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 19, 2010)

Other than providing Internet resources, I have no contribution of worth. Maybe you are asking someone else. :happykaur:


----------



## Admin (Apr 19, 2010)

*And thus, we have arrived  at the formula for understanding women... 


*


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 19, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> *And thus, we have arrived  at the formula for understanding women...
> View attachment 2348
> *



Aman ji,

I would like to know your  darling wife's opinion regarding the simple way of understanding of a woman you have expressed in your post.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Relationships: What do Sikh Men Look for in Women?*



AusDesi said:


> Yes but Intelligence is an obvious one. I don't need a Math genius but a woman with leadership, ambition and positivity will be intelligent in my opinion.



I once encountered such a woman who has all of the qualities you're mentioning here, AusDesi. It's just that she sees the same qualities in me too. And since she's married, we've just been friends.

When you visit matrimonial sites many women do place these qualities in their profiles. And I wonder if they do understand what kind of leadership qualities men look for. However, finding these qualities are not just one way but both ways. A woman also has a certain criteria based on general female evolutionary psychology to look for a man with certain qualities. I will discuss this in the other thread :
What do Sikh Women look for in men?


----------



## Ruqa (Jun 25, 2012)

Let me tell you I was married before and you know what would have made me a happier wife?! If when I asked him to do something for me he'd get the job done asap not in 2weeks, 2months, 6months, longer... Asap! You see I was brought up around reliable men, men that would get things done, men that would fix things. And I was under the impression that men in general liked to fix things and assemble things. Apparently not, I was wrong. But it's ok i've sorted out my fix it men issues there's a whole lot of fix it men in the phonebook, assembly i've found i'm quite good at and anything I need I go get it myself. I just need one man taller than myself to change light bulbs cause i'm sacred of heights...  I'll tell you what's attractive though, the hunter, the protector, the provider, testosterone, manly men. Chest hair. Clean teeth. Also someone who when they smile it reaches their eyes, honestly smiles you know what I mean? Someone who can take and make a joke. Enjoy life, not always point out the negatives, someone who can look for the positives. Someone who makes you feel good about yourself.


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 27, 2012)

from personal experience...

it doesnt matter how attractive a person is physically, your attraction to the other person (physically and mentally) soon dissapears if your own values of love, compassion, forgiveness, honesty and integrity are not held or thought of highly by your partner.

Other than that...a woman that cooks a killer paneer dish!


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 27, 2012)

Ruqa said:


> Let me tell you I was married before and you know what would have made me a happier wife?! If when I asked him to do something for me he'd get the job done asap not in 2weeks, 2months, 6months, longer... Asap!
> 
> You see I was brought up around reliable men, men that would get things done, men that would fix things. And I was under the impression that men in general liked to fix things and assemble things. Apparently not, I was wrong. But it's ok i've sorted out my fix it men issues there's a whole lot of fix it men in the phonebook, assembly i've found i'm quite good at and anything I need I go get it myself. I just need one man taller than myself to change light bulbs cause i'm sacred of heights... I'll tell you what's attractive though, the hunter, the protector, the provider, testosterone, manly men. Chest hair. Clean teeth. Also someone who when they smile it reaches their eyes, honestly smiles you know what I mean? Someone who can take and make a joke. Enjoy life, not always point out the negatives, someone who can look for the positives. Someone who makes you feel good about yourself.


 
I married someone who was a* 'dreamer'*, who spent her childhood dreaming about what 'things *should* be like' in the future, and when things didnt match her dreams she kicked, screamed, shouted and much much more.

Point is, a destructive relationship is one where you spend most your time looking at and pointing out the negatives of your partner.
*whereas*
A heavenly relationship blossoms when one judges oneself first.

just my take on things and from personal experience


----------



## Ruqa (Jun 27, 2012)

chazSingh said:


> I married someone who was a* 'dreamer'*, who spent her childhood dreaming about what 'things *should* be like' in the future, and when things didnt match her dreams she kicked, screamed, shouted and much much more.
> 
> Point is, a destructive relationship is one where you spend most your time looking at and pointing out the negatives of your partner.
> *whereas*
> ...



 Omg are you my ex-husband disguised as a singh?! lolswordfight


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 27, 2012)

Ruqa said:


> Omg are you my ex-husband disguised as a singh?! lolswordfight


 
... Silence ...


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 27, 2012)

chazSingh said:


> from personal experience...
> 
> it doesnt matter how attractive a person is physically, your attraction to the other person (physically and mentally) soon dissapears if your own values of love, compassion, forgiveness, honesty and integrity are not held or thought of highly by your partner.
> 
> Other than that...a woman that cooks a killer paneer dish!


 
It's very good that you value in this manner.
I have  to agree but can't say that I've always been this way.
Although, my wife, even though she is a smacking stunner but I only see her for her inner values now.
Then again, if she wasn't a stunner, then I honestly don't think that we would have been married. What I'm trying to say here is that, the physical attraction is kind of required, definitely at first. As, when you bypass this then you recognize the inner beauty. -
-Well, maybe it's just me and the way I was!!! But, I know I never gave in or went after too easily in my younger days. The female had to be nice and attractive before I got any closer, or otherwise I simply had NO feeling. It could have just been my pride, as I knew that I had interest and appeal OR it was just a kind of misleading illusion.

It is funny in a way, because none of those things ever matter now that I am much wiser. 
As young kids we think that all adults are perfect and wise, then as we grow we start to realise the truth. In a similar way, we probably think and feel that all relationships are about wining & dining, being physical and romance. But then we wisen up and realise there is much more to each other than all that.

The only strong survivor and bond of any relationship, be it your spouse, brother or mother is simply the TRUTH.


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 28, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> It's very good that you value in this manner.
> I have to agree but can't say that I've always been this way.
> Although, my wife, even though she is a smacking stunner but I only see her for her inner values now.
> Then again, if she wasn't a stunner, then I honestly don't think that we would have been married. What I'm trying to say here is that, the physical attraction is kind of required, definitely at first. As, when you bypass this then you recognize the inner beauty. -
> ...


 
Satnaam Lucky Ji,

very true, i think like a lot of people, attraction physically also meant a lot to me. My current wife i found and stil find attractive physically, and this played a strong part in the initial attraction towards her. 

Personalities in the end can make or break a relationship.
Marriage is almost like a personality cleansing process...your own negative aspects of your persoanlity will come to the surface.
If you both have strong Ego's then both parties never give in and don't try to better their OWN behaviour....and a divorce beckons. people look out and comment about the others bad habbits, behaviour, personality, but their Ego prevents them from looking at their own bad habbits, behaviour and personality aspects.

in the end you learn that you should only judge yourself, and by doing so, maybe your own daily actions will then benefit your partners behaviour and life.

was it michael jackson that sang "if you want to make the world a better place, take a look at yourself and make a change"  song was man in the mirror.

Anyway, thats enough about relationships for one day .... or shall i catch some jeremy kyle  (i;m working from home lol )


----------



## Ruqa (Jun 29, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> The female had to be nice and attractive before I got any closer



I'll make you laugh Lucky ji... I'm thinking you took that from a script for a wildlife doco on the Animal Planet... hehehe :grinningkudi:  made you laugh didn't i?!


----------



## GSingh1984 (Apr 4, 2013)

Most girls don't get that a lot of the female empowering stuff is enslaving them. I just watch for a singhini, she have to thick hip or we cuz yea.. but usually a powerful lady does which gets into female social dynamics. 

Most girls are are kami things posting about love, breaking faith but will run off with with first thing that's bigger. The main thing to look for in in woman, is can she hold her composure and be or act like something greater than her body parts around you. 

Phone is slowing slowing repeating word sorry


*Check your karma and keep your negativity under control. spnadmin*


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 4, 2013)

GSingh1984 said:


> Most girls don't get that a lot of the female empowering stuff is enslaving them. I just watch for a singhini, she have to thick hip or we cuz yea.. but usually a powerful lady does which gets into female social dynamics.
> 
> Most girls are are kami things posting about love, breaking faith but will run off with with first thing that's bigger. The main thing to look for in in woman, is can she hold her composure and be or act like something greater than her body parts around you.
> 
> Phone is slowing slowing repeating word sorry



could you post this again? in english?


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 4, 2013)

Harry ji

We have a trolling problem today. Part of it comes from the sheer glee of having a small, mobile device. Part of it is the result of unhindered youthful desires for attention. I am taking care of the problem. Thanks for your note of concern. I don't know what it means either.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Apr 4, 2013)

> Check your karma



Where is our Karma score? On our user profile?


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 4, 2013)

GSingh1984 said:


> Most girls don't get that a lot of the female empowering stuff is enslaving them. I just watch for a singhini, she have to thick hip or we cuz yea.. but usually a powerful lady does which gets into female social dynamics.
> 
> Most girls are are kami things posting about love, breaking faith but will run off with with first thing that's bigger. The main thing to look for in in woman, is can she hold her composure and be or act like something greater than her body parts around you.
> 
> ...


 
Jeeez..!!!!!!
It seems that all girls are kami or highly sexed up to do kaam with anything that is bigger ???
See if she can hold her compusure and not let her boobs or butt get in the way ?????

WHAT ?????
I think veerji, that instead of just reading 'charitropakhyan', you have mistakenly started to Worship it !!!

I highly recommend that you don't worship the stories and tales of kaam, because they can and will give you some nasty nightmares!!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Apr 11, 2013)

A nice article I read lately:
*3 Things I Wish I Knew Before We Got Married*
http://www.relevantmagazine.com/life/relationships/3-things-i-wish-i-knew-we-got-married

I used to think I had my stuff together. Then I got married.  Marriage is great—but it rocked everything I knew. I quickly realized  my basic goal in life, prior to getting married, was to simply remain  undisturbed.
  This “disruption” came suddenly and was disguised as a 5-foot-nothing  Swedish-Filipino woman. When I decided I’d rather not live without her,  I proceeded to ask her to marry me—that is, to officially invite  someone who wasn’t me to be in my personal space for the rest of my  life.
  This decision introduced my most significant experiences and most  challenging experiences—none of which I would trade for the world.
  However, I wish I’d had a bit more insight on the front end of our marriage to help me navigate it all.
  According to most research, more than 50 percent of people who say “I  do” will not be sleeping in the same bed eight years from now. And  though Scripture alludes to the fact that adultery and abuse may be  reasons individuals might end a marriage, I’d be willing to bet that  most challenges experienced in marriage are the result of unawareness.  Most people—myself included—jump into marriage with suitcases full of  misconceptions and bad theology, entirely unaware of the unique beauty  and paradoxical intentions of marriage.


----------



## GSingh1984 (Apr 11, 2013)

Luckysingh said:


> Jeeez..!!!!!!
> It seems that all girls are kami or highly sexed up to do kaam with anything that is bigger ???
> See if she can hold her compusure and not let her boobs or butt get in the way ?????
> 
> ...


Sorry, first the bigger was meant as bigger man. I meant most people are in 'relationships' for self-ish reasons. 

In a place where it's 100% about what we say, while our natural communication involves 90%+ more, things come off differently. 

I read charitropakhyan but I stuck to the english side, and got bored cuz it didn't surprise me, just the depth of it I guess. Like women act like that, towards guruji as well, but I guess that's on them if guruji was a female who knows how males would act? 

All, I have to say is look for someone who reflects you, and is a true gur-sikh. That doesn't mean they don't cut their hair, or they may even drink currently; but you can tell real people from fake, and all that. 

And, gorgeous.


----------



## arshdeep88 (Apr 11, 2013)

i have my diary with me and i am noting down the points from the persons who have got married and narrating their experiences :interestedsingh:


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 11, 2013)

> Like women act like that, towards guruji as well



I think your confusing fact with fiction.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 13, 2013)

One Direction - What Makes You Beautiful - YouTube


----------



## aristotle (Apr 13, 2013)

> but I guess that's on them if guruji was a female who knows how males would act?


What the hell! Could anyone please explain me this thing?


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2013)

aristotle said:


> What the hell! Could anyone please explain me this thing?



Which thing?

How males would act with a female Guru?

What Sikh men are looking for in a Woman?

or, the video?


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 13, 2013)

The thing about what is real and what is manufactured or made up.
The video is from the latest manufactured band (not a Real band) to go global since the spice girls.
In the same way many women can be cosmetically manufactured or enhanced to confuse the man.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 13, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> Which thing?
> 
> How males would act with a female Guru?
> 
> ...


The assertion was contained in a post having references to Charitropakhyan. So, probably 
GSingh Ji is saying there would have been a Male Charitropakhyan had the Gurus been female. Moreover, most of the instances in the Charitropakhyan/Chandi Charitar/Hikayatan don't mention the Guru, barring some places. So, if at all the Charitropakhyan be read (which I don't recommend) it should be kept in mind it is a work of fiction, and not the actual dealings of the Guru. It is the mention of Guru Maharaj that disturbed me.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 13, 2013)

Luckysingh said:


> The thing about what is real and what is manufactured or made up.
> The video is from the latest manufactured band (not a Real band) to go global since the spice girls.
> In the same way many women can be cosmetically manufactured or enhanced to confuse the man.



Yup, I see your point. I'm no big fan of the band either (I would rather prefer The Beatles)
It's just the lyrics of the song which I thought could perhaps break the monotony of the thread. 
Forgive me if I went off-topic here.


----------



## LittlePrem (Aug 12, 2013)

C'mon, Gentlemen! Give us something more in detail about what you like! For example, something like "I look for women who are compassionate and empathetic towards others" or "someone intellectual and well-read". I'm just making stuff up, but you get the idea.


----------



## Brother Onam (Aug 12, 2013)

Sat Sri Akaal

My two cents.
I look for in a woman:
She be righteous and cheerful. 
She keep the kesh.
She proud of spiritual culture, not secretly yearning for worldly, silly values/image.
She see in herself a fully divine complete creation, not satisfied with being just quiet, obedient helpmate.
She love learning, imagination, creativity, study, vision. Not just mundane homemaker/child-rearing duties.
She recognize, as a child of Shyamsunder 
ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਉ ਸਿਆਮ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਕਉ 
that she too love and embody Truth and Beauty.

In short, someone who truly embodies the holiness of womanhood.


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Aug 20, 2013)

*WJKKWJKF


*She must be a good Sikh, Intelligent and a good mother 

Though any Sikh sister willing to take on and Marry this Sikh Irishman must be open minded as to finding motorcycle Landrover parts and a seized Gardner 6LXB and similliar lumps of metal in the kitchen


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 11, 2015)

I am not a woman, but I have just, as a last resort, k-sealed a p38 4.6, and it worked!

do you know the cheapest way to fit a suspension air bag? I would be more than happy to sport a chunni if you fancy fitting it.


----------



## yourstruly (Mar 11, 2015)

Ghostface Killah said:


> No one mentioned she has to be hot?
> 
> Hello Ladies  lol
> 
> -Ghostface Killah


Homie you wildin haha


----------

